
Video chat with friends and family right from the browser - vasanthv
https://sayhello.li
======
CarolineW
So I get a screen with 8 colored boxes. Until I get told anything about
security, how it uses my data, how it secures my data, _anything,_ I'm not
going to unblock my camera and/or phone.

It would be nice to have a link to some sort of "About" page. Until there is,
I won't be using it.

~~~
vasanthv
Its a peer-to-peer video conference. Will surely work on the about page.

~~~
CarolineW
I see you've submitted this several times and got no response at all. What
you've produced might be wonderful, but writing something technically
excellent still needs some sort of "on-boarding" technique.

How are you trying to get users? Sending them to a page that asks for
permissions and tells them nothing is clearly not working.

Design an on-boarding strategy, write an entry page, then try submitting that
and measure how far people get into the process before giving up. Measurement
of the process is critical.

Good luck!

